

Google releases Neatx NX server - zby
http://lwn.net/Articles/343280/

======
intellectronica
Wow, that's fantastic news. I've been using No Machine's NX for a while and
it's a really great way to do remote desktoping.

------
jsz0
For anyone who hasn't used NX it's very comparable in terms of features and
performance to Microsoft/Citrix's remote desktop protocol. Good enough that
you can easily forget you're using a network display. So in other words the
opposite of VNC.

------
mtoledo
I tried using NX to do desktop sharing among multiple users (2 in this case)
like a common use case for VNC, but with no success. Doest NX work only as a
way to control a desktop remotely from just one computer, with no sharing? Or
am I missing something?

edit: when I say no success, I mean it got really slow, just like vnc, rather
than really fast, like nx with a single user.

------
jlintz
nice, I remember using NX a couple years ago and found it way more responsive
than VNC

------
xel02
This is great, a few years back I was working with a local highschool to setup
remote terminals using the NX protocol, the project ended up going nowhere
though due to a lack of hardware.

